# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 18.01.2010 - 19.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.ful -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3070026063-2410300367-918410692-0558\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.8136, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.423633, AVAST4: Win32:Bifrose-EKQ [Trj] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.fsd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\czhrf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Dosia.72, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2977407, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.aek -> c:\documents and settings\администратратор\application data\cmedia\cmedia.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\docume~1\ef56~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aRij0XgDk, AVAST4: Win32:FieryAds [Adw] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exePacked.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exePacked.Win32.Krap.w -> \plugin.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coip -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5619, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2228306, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coip -> c:\program files\opera\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5619, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2228306, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bte -> c:\windows\help\sapicpl.hlp:ghtted:$dataTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bkzi -> \sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Hascha.aw -> \overlapp32.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2977721, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dfru -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.czqa -> \mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.26661 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.fjk -> d:\windows\system32\imes.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.QV worm, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-SIM [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Rettesser.q -> c:\documents and settings\admin\рабочий стол\вечный ключ\reset activation 2010.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.8690, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2895339 )Trojan.Win32.VB.aaep -> c:\windows\system32\wmisfhl.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:VB-OFW [Drp] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.QV worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-ANQ [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.QV worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-ANQ [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.QV worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-ANQ [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gof -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1417001333-484763869-854245398-1003\dc129\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491959-601003312-1214\msreg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.74, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.VB.BFL, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-NBM [Drp] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

